# Our new foster girl, Dancer!



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Golden Retriever Rescue SW Florida called me on a 10 yr female left at a petsitter, owners abandoned her.  I picked Dancer up yesterday at the vet. Poor girl shook all the way home. Dancer is heartworm positive and has hookworm, possible thyroid issue. She weighs 50 lbs @ 10 yrs. and Brie weighs 50 lbs @ 10 months.  Tiny Dancer is our first foster. I tried not to cry on the way home..I cant fathom how humans can be so cruel. Dancer let 10 month Brie know right off to give her space. Dancer is doing great and settling in. Brie seems to be adjusting well. I think she understands. I left the vet with Minocycycline for 30 days then she'll recieve the injections. Also sent home for second phase for worm treatment.I'm a newbie so any advice is appreciated! brolll
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

This is Dancer and Brie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Look at that beautiful sugar face ... Can't comprehend how people can be so cruel to such loving animals. Bless you for mending her. <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

MrsKuhn said:


> Look at that beautiful sugar face ... Can't comprehend how people can be so cruel to such loving animals. Bless you for mending her. <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree 100%! Abandoning you dog in her time of need is just wrong on so many levels! You are an angel for taking her in!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh what a sweetie. Reading your post got me in tears. How can you just abandon your dog and especially after you did not take proper care of her in the first place.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I got choked up just looking at the sweet white face and reading her story. Shame on her owners and bless people like you that foster! 

Dancer and Brie look so sweet together.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank You for taking this pretty old girl in, I cannot not believe anyone would do that to their baby. But then I guess if their lack of care allowed heartworms, and hookworms; she is better off without them. I hope the treatment isn't too hard on her, and hope she blossoms in your care.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet, sweet face she has. Can't imagine how someone could neglect and abandon her.... Thank you for helping her out. I don't have experience with heart worm, etc., but have read threads on here about that so I hope others will chime in.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Tears are rolling down my face....I would give anything to see Jorgee's sugar face just one more time and these pieces of crap just off and leave her. You can bet she is still wondering where they are, jerks!

So glad she gets to spend her time with people who will love her.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

God bless you for taking this poor, sweet dog in. The humans who left it are the type who should never own a dog in the first place. It disgusts me that someone could be so foul as to not take care of this poor girl.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What an absolutely lovely sugar face! It is incomprehensible how people can abandon any animal, let alone one that devotes it's entire life to loving you! You are Dancer's ANGEL. I hope and pray that beautiful girl is dancing again soon!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I choked up reading all of your replies. After seeing so many goldens in need through our local GRR, my husband and I didnt give it a second thought. I think it completes us. Thank you all! ♥♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Heartbreaking and heartwarming at the same time. She looks like a doll, and I bet it won't take her long to figure out she's better with you and your husband's love and care. I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dancer's beautiful-thank you for taking her in and giving her the love and care she deserves. 

I look forward to the updates about her progress. 

This is so heartbreaking, anyone who has been blessed with an Old Gold, knows how very special and precious they are. 

I miss my Old Gold every day....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> I choked up reading all of your replies. After seeing so many goldens in need through our local GRR, my husband and I didnt give it a second thought. I think it completes us. Thank you all! ♥♥
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think you and your Husband are Dancer's Guardian Angels! Glad that Dancer let Brie know that she needs her space. I know there are people on here who have fostered dogs that went through Heartworm treatment. The most important thing I've heard is that they have to be kept quiet while going through it-usually in a crate if it's necessary.

Dancer and Brie look great together!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Dancer is doing so well! She is wagging her tail and smiling again. She isn't as clingy as she was Monday and has taken well to our two kitties. Dancer played with Brie and the toys this morning behaving more like a younger golden. Brie seems to enjoy having her here, showing her the house, lanai and all her toys. My biggest challange is that Brie's has been sick from eating something when we went for our walk Monday( I saw her grab at something in the grass but she swallowed it before I could get it out her mouth, she is so quick). This eating grass and nose down constantly on our walks was addressed on one of my previous posts. Brie knows "leave it" well, although she eats grass, paper, anything she can quickly mouth while on our walks. I have to constantly talk to her and keep her on a short lead when walking. Monday night, our first night with Dancer, I was up all night taking Brie out and cleaning up vomit and poop. Bless Dancer's little heart- she stayed curled up with Dan on the bed all night. Brie is on rice and boiled chicken, stool is firming up. Through all of this both babe's are bonding well. Momma is just worn out.  Dancer takes the Monocycillin for 30 days then has 3 days of the injections for heartworm. That is when I need to keep her quite. It really breaks my heart knowing this was 100% preventable. I'm praying Tiny Dancer will be 100% after this is over. She is so thin, God only knows what she's been through. I'm so glad I have this forum and all of you for support. Having a pup and sick senior is challenging, but I know we'll get through this. :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Dancer received my full service today: bath-she was so scared! I wonder how often she was bathed? Mini pedicure, feet trim, ears cleaned and trimmed, fur trim, all followed by a full body massage. Dancer feels so good she's dancing again! Brie likes it too, she's giving Dancer kisses. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread is lovely.
And hitting a chord with me.
I have been debating going the foster route when Ollie gets a wee bit older.
You are a saint and give me inspiration to move forward with this idea. Keep up the good work!
Hugs from me and Olliver  Robin


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This thread warms my heart, after all she's been through, Dancer is loving and happy, bless you all. After just losing one old gold, and having another who is terminal; I cannot fathom how someone could do this to their baby. I missed my niece's engagement party, because I couldn't bear the thought of leaving Bonnie. I'll never understand how people can be so cruel.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

You are wonderful. Never having yet had the pleasure of having an old gold I rage at people that abandon them. Loved our labs when they aged!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am so glad that there is people like you in this world helping out a sweet girl like Dancer. I couldn't fathom abandoning a dog in general, let alone a senior. Poor girl is probably so scared.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Dancer, Dancer what a beautiful girl you are. Your face so sugary and white. 

I find it disgraceful that this poor girl was abandoned in her senior years. I can't comprehend someone doing that.

Thank you for your compassion and kindness.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I also can't believe someone would leave such a beautiful girl behind. All I can say is thank you, thank you, thank you for having a heart and giving Dancer a home to heal. I am glad her and Brie are getting along. Hopefully Brie will be feeling better soon also.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dancer is beautiful. Thank you for fostering her. I have a senior foster with health issue and our pup, Sage turns a year tomorrow. We have had Hawk since September 17th. He is hypothyroid and hypoparathyroid and suffers seizures.....many vet visits and medications...tests and prayers. These old gold rescues are such amazing and sweet souls. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Dancer, never mind yesterday. All your tomorrows will be filled with love and care. God bless your new mom for rescuing you and sharing her home and love with you. You are beautiful!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer received my full service today: bath-she was so scared! I wonder how often she was bathed? Mini pedicure, feet trim, ears cleaned and trimmed, fur trim, all followed by a full body massage. Dancer feels so good she's dancing again! Brie likes it too, she's giving Dancer kisses.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I loved reading this and it made me smile thinking how good Dancer felt after her spa day! So cute Brie gave her kisses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*

Jeanie

Dancer looks so beautiful!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Who doesn't love spa days.  dancer will grow to love them. <3 glad her and Brie are getting along better  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Oliver's Mom,
I'm so glad I inspired you to look at fostering! Brie loves having a buddy and we love knowing we can help these beautiful souls in some small way. I encourage everyone to please go to your local Golden Retriever Rescue and donate, foster and adopt. There are so many in need. God bless you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*

Jeanie

I'm with you! We've had two Golden Retrievers that we've adopted and they are the most wonderful dogs-they give so much more than we give them!! I encourage everyone to contact a Golden Retriever Resue, or a shelter and adopt, or foster, a Golden Retriever!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

ooh, what a sweetie, bless your heart. If I lived anywhere near you I would adopt her this instant.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Pudden said:


> ooh, what a sweetie, bless your heart. If I lived anywhere near you I would adopt her this instant.


Lets see...instead of vacationing in Hawaii how about Florida? Sweet Dancer couldn't find a better forever home and I think the Pudden would be so happy to see you smile again.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

Checking in on Dancer!
Hope you have a beautiful day!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, she's just beautiful 

How could someone abandon this beautiful lady? Their loss.

God bless you for fostering her ... for maybe a REALLY long time? You lady's have some dancin' to do when she's better


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

Stopping in to tell you and Dancer to have a beautiful day!:wavey:


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Karen and all of you for your posts! They make my heart smile.  Brie is back to her playful self, feeling much better and I am sleeping all night! Yes!. Dancer is starting to play with Brie's toys, talking to us when she's excited and just a love. Brie is showing some jealousy which was expected. Our dog park outings, lots of love with individual walks helps. They like walking together too. Now to get through Dancer's heartworm treatment. Injections begin December 9th. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Thanks Karen and all of you for your posts! They make my heart smile.  Brie is back to her playful self, feeling much better and I am sleeping all night! Yes!. Dancer is starting to play with Brie's toys, talking to us when she's excited and just a love. Brie is showing some jealousy which was expected. Our dog park outings, lots of love with individual walks helps. They like walking together too. Now to get through Dancer's heartworm treatment. Injections begin December 9th.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad that Brie and Dancer love doing things together! I know some people on here have fostered dogs that have had heartworm treatment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

Checking up on Dancer!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bless you for taking her in..... It just breaks my heart that so many seniors are given up..... how could you have a pet their whole life and then ditch them when they need you the most? 
Just heartbreaking....


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*

Jeanie

Bless you for loving Dancer!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy New Year from Dancer, Brie and Jeanie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

What a wonderful story! I applaud you, Jeannie.

How is she doing with the treatment?


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Bless you for taking this poor girl in.
Hoping she recovers and blossoms in your care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*

Jeanie

I think you are wonderful!!

Love the picture of Dancer and Brie.

Praying the second and third shots go easy on her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's Dancer doing?

I think we need some new pictures, miss her beautiful sugar face.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You will be rewarded for your kindness!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

How is Dancer doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

Praying that Dancer does well with her second and third shots today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*

Jeanie

When you can, please let us know how Dancer is.
I know you are looking forward to her coming home tonight!

Praying for her.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Dancer is home! God bless her!! When she saw Dan and I waiting for her at the vet's office, she tried to run to us and let out a cry. I'm getting choked up remembering her trying to come to Dan and I... I'm sure she thought we abandoned her, and then to endure 2 days in a row of painful injections! The Vet was as surprised and concerned as we were. When we got home and out of the car she could barely walk to pee on the grass(10 steps), she's clearly in pain. As I'm posting this, Dancer is sleeping quietly in our bedroom. I've used an ice pack on her twice- she clearly doesn't want it near her back. I can give her a Tramadyl every 8 hrs. Posting an update tomorrow. Please keep her in your prayers. Thank you! ♡♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

God bless ya for fostering. You're doing a beautiful thing for her


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww poor Dancer! Those injections are quite uncomfortable. Hope the pain meds work!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer is home! God bless her!! When she saw Dan and I waiting for her at the vet's office, she tried to run to us and let out a cry. I'm getting choked up remembering her trying to come to Dan and I... I'm sure she thought we abandoned her, and then to endure 2 days in a row of painful injections! The Vet was as surprised and concerned as we were. When we got home and out of the car she could barely walk to pee on the grass(10 steps), she's clearly in pain. As I'm posting this, Dancer is sleeping quietly in our bedroom. I've used an ice pack on her twice- she clearly doesn't want it near her back. I can give her a Tramadyl every 8 hrs. Posting an update tomorrow. Please keep her in your prayers. Thank you! ♡♡
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Praying hard that Dancer is feeling more comfortable today. Hoping the tramadol helped her! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless you for helping this precious senior, may Dancer have less pain daily. It is amazing when they've been through so much, yet can still love so much!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Hope Dancer is in less pain today. Poor beautiful girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Dancer had a restful night. 

She's such a beautiful girl with an amazing spirit.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Dancer slept all night and has slept most of the day. I'm hand feeding her - she's not interested in food or water right now. I added pumpkin puree, coconut oil, chicken and hand fed, she ate a little bit..not concerned about it as long as she drinks enough water. Our biggest issue - she doesn't want me out of her sight! She's been in the bedroom all day. I took her out to do her business and she went straight to her bed next to my chair in the family room. She's comfortable and happy, so be it. 
Dancer and Brie sleep in their beds at night in our bedroom, Brie mostly is in our bed with our 2 cats.  so that's where I let her sleep last night. I was the one who didn't sleep well worrying about Dancer. At one point I thought she was choking-but it was hub snoring. 
Brie's been respectful of Dancer, I have no doubt Brie knows Dancer's in pain. Goldens are like that.  
I'm looking forward to tomorrow! I know everyday she's going to feel stronger and better. Four weeks from now, the girls can run and play together once again. Yes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll continue to post updates on Dancer under " Help I Need Heartworm Advice!" Thank you all for your prayers , kind words and advice! :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for your kindness


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Dancer is home where she can continue to get better!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just said a prayer for that sweet girl. So worrying when they don't feel well. Two things I'd like to request of God when I get back to Heaven:

- Let beloved dogs live exactly as long as the people who love them
- Let dogs talk, if only to tell us what doesn't feel good when they're feeling bad

Hope tomorrow brings more progress towards her feeling better. God bless you for what you're doing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Updates on Dancer*

*Per JeanieBeth, look here

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lp-i-need-heartworm-advice-3.html#post3994337

for updates on Dancer!!*


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Mayve too for fostering! Do your two play together? Dancer is sleeping a lot now, however soon she'll be feeling better. The hard part is yet to come. Dancer and Brie love to play like mother and daughter. They've become very attached. As we have. They won't like it but we must keep Dancer quite for 4 wks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Dborgers. I sure hope your prayers and requests are answered someday. It's so hard to help when they can't tell us what they need. Bless you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

